# Upgrading IT to AE halo lights question



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm upgrading my 99 IT to AE halo lights and get stuck at the 2 wire issue.

Some IT cars only have 2 wires going to the parking/blinker, while most other E39's have 3 wires so that a Y adapter cable can be used.

If you have upgraded your lights and been through this situation, please share your solution.

Thanks

Tan (new from "the other board")


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

TheMatrixz said:


> If you have upgraded your lights and been through this situation, please share your solution.


Hey Tan-

Many of us from the _other board_ are here as well, so unfortunately, there's probably not much different info available here. If we hear anything, we'll let you know. Again, a good car electronics shop should be able to get the relay setup working for you.


----------

